# Outdoor Retailer returning to Utah



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Happy to see them come back. The more outdoor/public land influence in the state the better. I was sad when they left their seat at the table. Strong public land influence is needed here.









Outdoor Retailer Is Moving Back to Utah


The outdoor industry's largest trade show will leave Denver and relocate to its former home in Salt Lake City in 2023




www.outsidebusinessjournal.com


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Seemed the writing was on the wall. As I said in the other thread, no other "outdoorsy" city has SLC's convenient access to outdoor venues for both the summer & winter show.

Will be interesting to see how the 25 business boycott plays out. I could see it going multiple ways including some of the lesser brands really benefiting.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Utah Winning!!


----------

